# Traditional or Laser surgery



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Which is best for a spay? Why?


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully had Laser, there is no scar! He was healed in 3 days. It was quite amazing, after countless dogs and cats using the conventional way. If I had to choose again, it would be laser all the way!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What about stiches or pain? My vets office says she would have to leave the stiches in I think it was 10 days that sounds like a long time for laser surgery.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy had laser and she healed very quickly.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella & Bacci both had laser surgery just last week. Both healed quickly no stitches outside and very little discomfort, no e-collar, no onesie, no licking.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes here in Ontario it is 60 dollars more but is it less invasive. They heal faster . Your dog deserves it. Go with the laser.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> What about stiches or pain? My vets office says she would have to leave the stiches in I think it was 10 days that sounds like a long time for laser surgery.


There were stiches which he himself removed after 4 days!:frusty: But he was already healed up I rushed him to the vet and she looked at me as if I was mad. He was out playing after 2 days, on a very limited basis, and we did the cone for the 1st 3.5 days. In hindsight guess we should have coned him longer.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle had lazer because the Vet said there is much less loss of blood and therefore the recovery is faster. Ruthann


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Annabelle had lazer because the Vet said there is much less loss of blood and therefore the recovery is faster. Ruthann


That is what I have been told also.

When the vet tech talked to me I may have missunderstood about the stiches. I am thinking they are on the outside is that right? Will Lilly itch from them or from her hair being shaved? What will cause her the most discomfort. As far as price goes laser is $41 dollars more so it is really not an issue of money but comfort and healing for Lilly that I am questioning.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laser sounds like a super option and it's not so much more expensive that it makes it cost prohibitive. I don't think she'd itch half as much.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle had desolvable stitches on the inside and glue on the outside. She had pain pills which she used for 3/4 days. She has no scar. Ruthann


----------

